# Hunting near squaw creek.



## 12cottrellj (Feb 26, 2009)

We went hunting on saturday and sunday up by mound city and the snow did not help the geese flying But we still got 2 geese.


----------



## orange legs (Mar 3, 2009)

It was definetly tough conditions. We shot 1 Fri afternoon, 6 on Sat and 1 Sun morning. It was one cold weekend.


----------



## 12cottrellj (Feb 26, 2009)

Yep it was very hard only shot 5 shots Got 2 geese


----------



## Whistler (Feb 28, 2009)

We had that problem last year. Rolled into town last year to a snowstorm and 6 degree temps. Shooting was slow to say the least!!!


----------



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

r u guys able to get quads/ rhino into the fields by mound or is it to muddy?


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

3 of us put down 113 on Friday!! Birds worked great and were feet down...hunting should get better soon. Looking at the refuge I don't think there was 1 in every 1000 that was a juvie


----------



## Whistler (Feb 28, 2009)

113   thats what I like to see!!


----------



## orange legs (Mar 3, 2009)

goosehunter, you must have been in the hills weren't you? Congrats on the shoot.


----------



## 12cottrellj (Feb 26, 2009)

Any body been doing good by squaw creek this week How may geese are in squaw creek? :sniper:


----------



## 12cottrellj (Feb 26, 2009)

Has any body been kill any geese by squaw creek? :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

sounds like there isn't much left around there...


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Talked to Northup and he said there's still a good number there. Shouldn't be too bad I'd guess this week if the Dakotas get hit with snow.


----------



## brknwing (Dec 6, 2005)

I just got back last night. The hunting is killer right now. sixty bird days were the average.


----------



## Whistler (Feb 28, 2009)

Chris, is So Dak supposed to get hit or not with snow? If so do you think that would slow things up to keep the action hot in MO?


----------



## goodkarmarising (Feb 8, 2008)

x


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

goodkarmarising said:


> Drove around squaw creek and looked on the backside, saw like 5 spreads set up close to each other off the refuge, I'll hunt somewhere with a lil less compettion


Northup told me the area was actually pretty quiet for this time of year...most guys are setup further north.

I'm assuming Squaw will still be solid for the next couple weeks.


----------



## olt 800 (Feb 18, 2009)

haveing just returned back to the uk after a week in squaw creek shooting the snows all i can say is it was one of the best things i have ever done just to see so many geese on the refuge was worth the trip just by itself we shot 60 geese for the week but the first two day it was bloody cold but i still enjoyed it out of this world iam a full time guide over in the uk doing geese every day but i think in one bunch we ad allmost ten thousand on the ground just in front of the blinds it was brill and the people we talked to inthe trukstop was really nice to talk to thank you all i will be back next year thanks again allso to huntprooutfitters for sorting everything out for us the trip was awesome :sniper: :sniper: :beer:


----------



## orange legs (Mar 3, 2009)

We went back to Squaw on Fri. Hunted half of the day Fri, all day Sat and for half of the day Sun. We tallied 34 and 1 was a a collared Ross. There were THOUSANDS of birds come back from the north Sat nite. Wind changed direction on us Sun and they stayed to the east of us. But when they got up hopping fields was an UNBELIEVABLE sight. We watched birds stretched out for about 4 or 5 miles.
Best part of the weekend was we had 2 virgins with us. Took a couple of my sons buddies with. And one of them won the leg band in the draw. Unfortunately I didn't win the collar. But my son did shoot a mature Eaglehead that is going on the wall.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

> Best part of the weekend was we had 2 virgins with us


. I bet everyone will agree that's when it's the best. 

Alex


----------

